# Yellow River Feb 4 2012: THE FISH BIT!!!



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sunup to Sundown at Yellow River, 27 total fish. 26 Bass (9 keepers) and 1 slot redfish. Fished south end of Yellow and down from Weaver River. They bit mainly on trick worms, we still can't get any lizard bites. Didn't see any beds, but water temps were mid 60s. The biggest bass was only 1.2 but the fish bit all day. It was fun.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

How was the water? Was it clear or dirty? Low level ?

NJD


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice man...can't beat all day action on Yellow river!!! Thats a pretty little red too.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

nojerseydevil said:


> How was the water? Was it clear or dirty? Low level ?
> 
> NJD


It looked like normal for Yellow River, but it was so windy it was hard to tell. If anything, it isn't as stained as a few weeks back. Water level is normal.


----------



## WoLvErInEfan (Dec 16, 2011)

Auguy7777 what do you mean by "trick worms"?


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

Zoom Trick Worms. that's their name. really nice plastic for around here.


----------

